# Substrate???



## lilacamy931 (Aug 30, 2009)

Setting up a 160 litre tank with some plants, was orignally going to go with dorset pea gravel but everywhere has now sold out and all the other aquarium gravels seem to have gone up in price

I have seen at Homebase/B&Q

Cobblestones and also pea gravel are these any good to me for plants (hoping the answer is yes)

If it helps been looking at these two links:

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSe...h_search=pebble

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store...htext>GRAVEL

otherwise may have to go for play sand. Was unsure if the pea gravel is the same as dorset pea gravel, really like the cobble stones but unsure if plants will take to it...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Sands and gravel of any sort are not the best substrate for plants. 
If you are growing plants that do not root in the bottom, then go for whatever you want, but rooted plants thrive in finer materials than sands and gravel. If you want the looks of the gravel then add a little bit on the top of the plant substrate for looks. 

Some gravel has a limestone origin, and will raise the hardness and pH of the tank water. This is fine for certain fish, such as Rift Lake Cichlids and many Livebearers, but not so good for most community fish. If you can get a sample of the material you want to use, then put it in some water and test the GH, KH and pH of that water every few days for a week or two. If there is no effect on the water then that gravel (or sand) is OK in the tank. 

The play sand that is sold here has too much fine, dusty material in it, and can cloud the tank. Somehow it does not seem to settle with age, either. Some fine substrates grow a good population of bacteria that sort of glue the particles together as they grow. 

Finer material than sands and gravel can actually hold onto fertilizers in a way that the fertilizers are ready for the plants to take, but not in the water column. Look up Cationic Exchange Capacity for more details. 

I do not know what is available in the UK, but look into house plant soil mixes, pond plant soil mixes and soils specially created for planted aquariums. In the USA there are products in all these groups that are OK as substrate for a planted tank. You want something that is not too high in organic matter (some house plant mixes are almost all compost), and fertilizers must be fish-safe (some house plant soils have fertilizers that are not OK in an aquarium)

Aquatic plant substrates include Flourite, Eco Complete, and Amano's product line of ADA soils. This last is not something I would suggest for a beginner. The other two are good choices for someone just getting started with planted tanks. 
Perhaps someone from your side of the pond will come on and suggest products available to you that are good choices.


----------



## robbytycoon (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey,

So are we saying here that play sand might be ok once the bacterial culture is established? Im not new to aquariums but I am new to aquascaping and im really trying to find a cheaper alternative to propper substrate! Like a student budget alternative!

Good luck in the UK, I have never heard of substrate before I came to Canada! However by answering my question Diana might be able to help us both!

I look forward to reading your reply!

Robbie


----------

